# READY FOR THE FALL PFF (UN)OFFICIAL SHARK TOURNY?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Clay is gonna post a poll for dates and the thread containing all the rules and what not in the near future. I'm just posting to see who would plan on participating. I think it should be around the first week of October. Good luck to the ones participating.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Isit by boat or land or both?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for puttin that up Josh!

by land or boat...but weigh in is at Mcree, so you need acsecc to get there to get your winner mesured!

I am thinking like Josh said....early October....


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I guess you can count on team KANE MANO being there to defend our spring title. It's 

always a blast win or lose. Lets get a poll up for which weekend. Look forward to it.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------

